# Doodles & Poodles



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Would you ever consider buying a puppy from a breeder thats producing standard poodles AND "_labradoodles_"?

I personally detest the word "_labradoodle_" so I fondly refer to Neko ((our "_labradoodle_")) as a lab/poodle mix

But could a breeder who is producing these mutts still be considered a good breeder, if their standard poodles are AKC champions and what not?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't. No quality poodle breeder produces mixed poodles. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I, personally, would not produce mix anything with our spoos. Our goal is to produce poodles to the standard. Again, people will buy what they desire and there will be breeders to supply that market. We will not be one of them._ 

_This may sound odd but I have no problem with people who want mixes. That is their prerogative. It is the latest fad and will eventually be replaced with another but the pure poodle breed will go on._


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Would you ever consider buying a puppy from a breeder thats producing standard poodles AND "_labradoodles_"?
> 
> I personally detest the word "_labradoodle_" so I fondly refer to Neko ((our "_labradoodle_")) as a lab/poodle mix
> 
> But could a breeder who is producing these mutts still be considered a good breeder, if their standard poodles are AKC champions and what not?


Absolutely not !!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

No and No.

Good breeders will never allow that to happen. And what really makes me mad (not that you asked) but the prices doodle makers are making is huge even more than a well bred poodle!!! This one get's me- why on earth wouldn't you just get a poodle?? I think the poodle is under estimated or misunderstood is a better word and their reputation seem to be they are show dogs only and their hair grows in the clips people see - which we know is not true....that's my thoughts.

Don't get me wrong they are SO pretty, and would I have one if I didn't have four dogs, maybe but I would rescue or adopt. You can find them in shelters all over.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think thats a great way to look at it Spoospirit 
people want what they want, there isn't anything we can do to stop it =]]

for some reason though I have this barricade in my mind that I just can't get over
..._barricade_ ... 

-Why would someone pay the same amount for a mixed breed when the SAME breeder is selling "purebred" standards for the same price?-

so...on to a further question
do you think that someone producing this mixes might lose the quality of their poodles?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Olie said:


> This one get's me- why on earth wouldn't you just get a poodle??


EXACTLY
the breeder I was looking at 5 minutes ago
as some GORGEOUS parti coloured standards...I scroll up the page and BAM labradoodles for the EXACT same price as her standards

it like crushed me because I was actually opening my email to start writing to her...but when I saw that...no way v.v;


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I think thats a great way to look at it Spoospirit
> people want what they want, there isn't anything we can do to stop it =]]
> 
> for some reason though I have this barricade in my mind that I just can't get over
> ...


_ I don't think they would loose the quality of their poodles if they, indeed, have quality poodles, tested, titles, etc. If they are offering stud services and a solid poodle breeder is looking, I don't believe they would consider him. They would probably not consider buying a full poodle from them either. I think they will loose the respect of the traditional, solid poodle breeders that put all their labor and love into producing the best poodles to standard that they can.

They pay the money because they believe the hype and have to have this 'new' thing. When they realize that their temperaments are not consistent and they don't fit in with the family the way they expected, they end up shunned; in shelters and what-not. I know this doesn't happen to all doodles but it does happen to most of them._


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't. I see doodle breeding as a cheap marketing ploy, UNLESS the dogs are being bred for purposes such as service dogs, working retrievers, etc specifically for their temperament and ability to perform the task. If they're just being bred to meet the current fad in dog breeding, I would never want to buy from them. If a breeder bred both poodles and doodles, I would be suspicious of their motivations and ethic, and I wouldn't want to buy from a breeder who I didn't fully trust their intentions. 

I have nothing against doodles as dogs, I'm sure they make just as good a family pet as any other dog, but I do have something against people who advertise them as purebred, when they are not a breed and do not have a standard to adhere to. I don't understand the point in breeding a dog if you aren't going to try to meet an official breed standard... which doesn't exist yet. :wacko:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I could understand that point, 
I did cross those breeders off my list xD

poor Neko ((our lab/poodle)) was a throw away
this woman thought breeding her standard to a lab was a BRILLIANT idea and a HUGE money maker
she never thought of the care that goes into raising a litter of puppies, so Neko was thrown into a shelter then adopted and thrown into another shelter...a few times until we saved him ^_^ ((one home thought they could breed him to their mongrel for "cuter" pups...who all ended up in the same shelter he was in))


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I could understand that point,
> I did cross those breeders off my list xD
> 
> poor Neko ((our lab/poodle)) was a throw away
> ...


_This is a horrible story and such a sad statement on what greed will drive some people to do. I'm so happy for Neko that he found a good, forever home with you._


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

it was REALLY sad, Neko was in a horrible state when we got him
but hes flourished in our home
hes all clean and curly now ^_^
and Elphie just adores him ((and he her : D ))
so it all worked out for him


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

_"UNLESS the dogs are being bred for purposes such as service dogs, working retrievers, etc specifically for their temperament and ability to perform the task." _

I don't understand this. Aren't poodles smarter than a lab or golden? What trait or temperament do service dogs need that poodles lack?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

We can yell all we want - poodle has a "stigma" and "stereotype" attached to it and nothing will ever change as long as they have to wear "wigs" to win LOL


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

speaking of yelling xD
I sat watching Animal Planet yelling this evening v.v;

They were BRAGGING about their mutts =\
and the "experts" were like...condoning it
"All the best qualities of the poodle and lab "
>.>


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just "fantastic" - exactly what we need - promotion of mass production of mutts that end up in the shelters :fish:

Maybe we should write a petition to Animal Planet - just completely irresponsible to do something like that :smow:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No, i do not think a good breeder would breed mixes.

I watched that show tonight too, and i was going No, No, No! the whole time (all the while telling Riley he was better, and why settle for less ). Some of those dogs are just plain Unattractive!! Im going to duck and cover after i say this, but i actually Like some goldendoodles. I have met a couple, and i really liked them. They were the really tight poodle coat (not the wavey golden coat), and super sweet. All the labradoodles around here are wirey and crazy. 
On the labradoodle segment on the show a family was showcased where they have a boy with very bad asthma. They were saying how they were never able to have a dog until they found teh labradoodle. Yes, yes just completely forget the origional breed you can thank for the no shedding part. :rolffleyes:

I was on another board where we had a discussion on labra/goldendoodles. They actually brought up some points i had to consider with the breed (bad breeding/breeders aside). As far as the service dog part yes poodles are smarter, but alot have too many temperament problems to be good service dogs. One person on the board actually trains service dogs, and she loves poodles, but many dont pass the tests. Most are just too one person dogs, and dont do well with Having to accept everyone/everything ALL the time. 

As much as i Majorly prefer the poodle, alot of people like that stocker look you get with the doodles. Yes, we all say you can not shave the face, but that is not the only thing. They want that scruffy, stocky, lab like dog. I dont. Like i said, taking bad breeders out of the equation, the breed has its nitch i think.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_that's really sad.....what about the ones that express the bad qualities. They don't all express the intelligence of the poodle and they don't all have the good nature of the golden retriever or the Labrador. I always seem to see photos of the 'good looking' ones (and some are truly beautiful to look at) when I do a search but i have seen the unfortunate ones that only a mother could love in looks and are totally out of control in temperament. And some will love them; but many will be shunned. There simply is no guarantee of what you are going to get in looks or temperament when a poodle is crossed with a golden or a Labrador._


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I yelled at the screen during that part too!!!
asthma...so they went with a "2nd generation labradoodle"
I was like Elphie...some people SOME PEOPLE >:O
she looked at me like I was retarded v.v;

I know a family in our neighborhood who have standards ((the standards that made NEED one xD))
their daughter BOUGHT a labradoodle and almost broke this poor old couples heart xDD
they were over to our house the other night for dinner and they were complaining about her "mutt of a dog" lol

compared to Elphie, neko is WAY more mellow...but I don't know if thats more of where he came from or the "breed"


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> We can yell all we want - poodle has a "stigma" and "stereotype" attached to it and nothing will ever change as long as they have to wear "wigs" to win LOL



_This is also sad. I was stunned when I first learned that owners/handlers were putting wigs into the poodles' topknots. I would not consider it a win if I had to resort to placing wigs on my dogs. It's just so unethical._


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

exactly spoospirit
its like a shot in the dark with those things
on the show tonight they were saying how they come in different coat varieties..."straight, wavy, and curly"
but I'm pretty sure they didn't mention the fact that you can't predict those coats at all =\


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well.....SURE....they are totally unpredictable; so, they are making this into a sales point. WOW! They also come laid-back, calm, and good natured, and they come hyper, and mindless and everything in between. LOL_


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats one of the things I love about poodles
you know what your getting coat wise, unless you buy from a crappy breeder ((like I did)) then again its a shot in the dark

the people on the show did say not to breed the "Designer Dogs" to one another 
I may have been to involved yelling at the television to remember what they said would happen though xD


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont remember them saying that in the show. I as amazed when Doc Halligan said that you Only want to get a poodle to lab breeding (first generation). Everything ive heard is that you do Not want to get the first breeding! That is so unpredictable. You want to get further down the generations so it is much more predictable in what you are getting.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

actually the first generation is usually the most predictable, as they are totally 50% poodle & 50% lab. Second generation is often bred BACK to a poodle, or a lab, making them 25/75%, OR if you breed a first generation labadoodle back to another one, then it could be almost fully lab, or almost fully poodle, or some weird mix inbetween, cos the two halves of the parents each mix up so much. Same for third generation, and it takes way more generations before getting an actual reasonbly reliable type of dog. First generation crosses are usually pretty much the same though.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with everyone who asks "Why not just get a POODLE?"

But never mind the poodle mixes, why on earth would anyone want to mix a Chihuahua and a Yorkie? It seems like they come out either really cute, or looking like a Chinese Crested gone horribly wrong. And the yapping! 

If someone mixed a spoo and a Yorkie, they could call it a Sporky. Just sayin'. :doh:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> If someone mixed a spoo and a Yorkie, they could call it a Sporky. Just sayin'. :doh:


LOL!! My family loves SPORKS (the cross between a spoon and a fork!) I bought my daughter and my husband each one for Christmas last year - they made great stocking stuffers! 

There was actually a cross-breed dog on our local online classifieds - it was a cross between a French Bulldog and a Shihtzu and you know what they call THAT cross!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> LOL!! My family loves SPORKS (the cross between a spoon and a fork!) I bought my daughter and my husband each one for Christmas last year - they made great stocking stuffers!
> 
> There was actually a cross-breed dog on our local online classifieds - it was a cross between a French Bulldog and a Shihtzu and you know what they call THAT cross!!!!


Well put! LMAO!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Just "fantastic" - exactly what we need - promotion of mass production of mutts that end up in the shelters :fish:
> 
> Maybe we should write a petition to Animal Planet - just completely irresponsible to do something like that :smow:


Animal Planet has been very irresponsible this past year. They were announcing they were airing a Breeder of The Pack episode about a Spoo breeder here in Ontario who does not impress me at all! I wrote and told them I would boycott their channel if it went to air, because there and many, many breeders they should have focused on, because they have more knowledge, breed nicer dogs, do testing, etc. etc. I suggested a few (and I specifically told them I was not implying they do a show on me, because I am way too small scale). When they got back to me, they said they were sticking with their original plan because someone that works for Animal Planet bought a pup from these people and they so LOVE the annual Poodle Party these guys throw. Imagine choosing a breeder to showcase based on an annual puppy party? So, I have boycotted. I will continue to write them periodically reminding them of why but until they show responsibility in their programming and who they promote I will not watch their programming again. If you are upset about what you saw on the Doodle breeding, PLEASE write the Animal Planet and tell them.

NO!!!! I would never buy a puppy from a person who breeds Doodles or any mixed breed. So many of their puppies end up in shelters because so many of them end up too be shedders, when the buyers are told these dogs will not shed. Then their child with asthma who the pup was bought for in the first place starts reacting and the dog needs to be dealt with quickly, so quick fix....put the puppy in a shelter.

I do not know about the US, but in Canada if a breeder of purebreds is caught breeding/selling mixed breeds, they lose their membership the the CKC. They will still be allowed to register their purebreds (which I think is ridiculous) but do not get the member discount and have to pay full price.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I pretty much agree with everyone I would never buy from a breeder who also breeds mutts. IMO anyone breeding mutts is in it of the $$ so its mostly they are not even breeding the poodles they do have the right way anyways.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

It was the program Dogs 101 that had the "designer dog" episode. I was completely irritated the whole time they glorified the labradoodle and puggle....then I turned it off. Its was the stupidist thing I have ever watched. 

They kept mentioning how they crossed the lab and poodle to make wonderful therapy dogs and family pets. I just wanted to slap some sense into the people talking on that program. You dont need to add a lab or golden to a poodle to make a great dog. The poodle already has all these traits ....idiots!

If you cant tell Im still irritated with Animal Planet about this. I went on to something more positive that Animal Planet has on now....Pit bulls and parolees. Those dogs needed a program and what a great way to rehabilitate parolees and pit bulls.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> It was the program Dogs 101 that had the "designer dog" episode. I was completely irritated the whole time they glorified the labradoodle and puggle....then I turned it off. Its was the stupidist thing I have ever watched.
> 
> They kept mentioning how they crossed the lab and poodle to make wonderful therapy dogs and family pets. I just wanted to slap some sense into the people talking on that program. You dont need to add a lab or golden to a poodle to make a great dog. The poodle already has all these traits ....idiots!
> 
> If you cant tell Im still irritated with Animal Planet about this. I went on to something more positive that Animal Planet has on now....Pit bulls and parolees. Those dogs needed a program and what a great way to rehabilitate parolees and pit bulls.



I knew the ep was airing and not bother to not even watch it I think we need to write some letters to Animal Planet ! who would we contact ?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't buy from a breeder that produces both, nor would I want a stud that offers to breed to both. I was looking at the local classifieds and there was a standard stud who was advertising to make your perfect 'standard poodle, labradoodle, goldendoodle, springerdoodle or 'any other poodle hybrid.'"

They should've just said 'We'll breed to anything with four legs and a heat cycle.'


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love Pitbulls and Parolees. As an interesting coincidence, I was just beginning to look into getting Teddy trained and certified as a therapy dog when lo and behold, what was the new episode of P&P about?? Making a therapy team out of a pitbull and a parolee! 

Getting back to poodles though, I think we have to face one fact: the average Joe is afraid of a dog that might actually be smarter than he is. That's why Goldens and Labs are so popular. :curl-lip:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I expect my breeder to be heavily involved in the fancy and no one who really loved Poodles would want to throw Goldens or Labs into the mix. 

For the last 5 years, I have lurked on various Doodle breeder forums to keep abreast of the Designer Dog fad. I have yet to see a Doodle breeder who really knew anything about Poodles. They may use them in their breeding programs, but they don't know about correct temperament, structure and they are completely in the dark about health issues.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Marian said:


> Getting back to poodles though, I think we have to face one fact: the average Joe is afraid of a dog that might actually be smarter than he is. That's why Goldens and Labs are so popular. :curl-lip:


LOL! So true!

It's like over here, the Newspapers are written at the literacy level of a 12 year old so everyone can understand it lol:doh:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Cbrand thats what I was thinking of this particular breeder ((which is why I made this thread xDD)) 
price doesn't matter to me, but shes selling her doodles, and her standards with a $100 difference...thats absurd to me

and from being on this forum for the short period of time I have been...I've grown to detest breeders that breed these mixes =\

from what I've learned you should only breed a dog 2 maybe 3 times before retiring it from your breeding program...but I can't imagine these people stopping with only 2or3 litters

Marian: I like that show too xDD
my friend loves Pitties and has tried contacting that woman about adopting one of hers xDD


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

jak said:


> LOL! So true!
> 
> It's like over here, the Newspapers are written at the literacy level of a 12 year old so everyone can understand it lol:doh:


That _used_ to be true here too, but now they are written at the level of an 8 year old. hwell:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Marian: I like that show too xDD
> my friend loves Pitties and has tried contacting that woman about adopting one of hers xDD


What happened? You say "has tried" like she didn't succeed.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

the last time I spoke to my friend ((a few weeks ago)) she hadn't been able to get in contact with anyone
...now I dunno how hard shes tried either 
so it might not actually be TOO difficult to contact them xDD


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I expect my breeder to be heavily involved in the fancy and no one who really loved Poodles would want to throw Goldens or Labs into the mix.
> 
> For the last 5 years, I have lurked on various Doodle breeder forums to keep abreast of the Designer Dog fad. I have yet to see a Doodle breeder who really knew anything about Poodles. They may use them in their breeding programs, but they don't know about correct temperament, structure and they are completely in the dark about health issues.


That is scary to think about. Isn't it ! ?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Marian said:


> That _used_ to be true here too, but now they are written at the level of an 8 year old. hwell:


OMG, the truth is bad lol
We live in such a dumb world lol


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

jak said:


> OMG, the truth is bad lol
> We live in such a dumb world lol


True!

I read a (poorly written) article about high school english/lit classes now allowing "text speak" in papers.

Um, last time I checked, it was TWO MORE LETTERS TO WRITE OUT "you" or "are". What teacher in their right mind would allow that in a paper? It's a pet peeve of mine, I suppose, but still... a paper?

Awww, I also just noticed my "activity" bar went down! It used to be like half full, but now it's only on 28%!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I just read a few doodle breeder forum topics and YIKES!!!!!!! Not good at all...


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I DVR'ed that Dogs 101 episode and watched is last night and it was not as bad as I thought, there were a few cavets about needing to have healthy parents, that its a toss up to what you will get etc.. 

The part about the boy with the black "Labradoodle" had me shaking my head, the dog they had was from a "Labradoodle" to Poodle breeding so it was 75% Poodle...why not just get a pure Poodle? That what I don't get, if they are breeding AWAY from the Lab why add it in at all?

In my opinion any Poodle breeder involved with "Doodles" of any kind is someone I would not buy from.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i have to disagree with all of you im afaid and i hope you dont hate me for it


when i first started looking for a poodle i found him totally by chance i contacted a breeder who was advertiseing a possible litter of partis pups in the future 

whe i first spoke to her she was very honest with me about the fact she breeds labradoodles as well i was slightly put off 

but after getting to know my breeder and speaking to her alot and finding out that even tho she is breeding x breeds as well she still puts 100% effort in to any puppy she rears 

she has all her dogs health checked ie all the tests labs and poodles needs and even has her doodles that she used for breeding checked as well 

when i met her and todd for the first time i was so pleased to see how fantasic all her dogs where and how well cared for they where......

so sometimes you need to look a bit deeper to see whole picture of what a breeder is doing 

i would recommend my breeder to any one that wants a parti or a doodle that has been breed as well as it can be 

please have a look at her websites 
http://www.parti-poodles.co.uk/#

http://www.labradoodles.uk.com/

i hope no one will be to negitive i know not all breeders are good but i think that some esp the lady who breed my todd is and it shows in her dogs and puppys


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just dont understand what the concept is to breeding a lab x poodle or golden x poodle. 

The poodle already excells at retrieving, agility, obedience, therapy work, considered almost hypoalergenic, comes in three varieties (toy, mini, standard), its the #2 most intelligent breed, highly trainable, great with kids and wonderful family companion. 

So why do they need to breed a lab/golden to a poodle again? It just doesnt make any sense to me. Is it the poodle look people cant get over??? If so, why not have it in a teddy bear clip or shaved down?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think if you're happy with your pup thats fantastic newpoodlemum 
but I can understand where the breeders on the forum are saying that don't get it
if someone was to uphold the standard and were trying to make the breed better with every litter available to them
they would never breed lab's with poodles

its really informative to me how strong some feel FOR and against these animals

but from what I've seen every breeder I've found ((in Ohio, PA, WV, Ky, In)) who breeds poodles AND doodles none of them do any sort of agility, or show, they just have plastered everywhere "From CHAMPION pedigree's"

I sort of love the fact that with everyone on the forums help I've become this very scrupulous buyer who wants to know EVERYTHING ((in reason)) about the breeder and their goals


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I just dont understand what the concept is to breeding a lab x poodle or golden x poodle.
> 
> The poodle already excells at retrieving, agility, obedience, therapy work, considered almost hypoalergenic, comes in three varieties (toy, mini, standard), its the #2 most intelligent breed, highly trainable, great with kids and wonderful family companion.
> 
> So why do they need to breed a lab/golden to a poodle again? It just doesnt make any sense to me. Is it the poodle look people cant get over??? If so, why not have it in a teddy bear clip or shaved down?


We don't often agree but this is one place I can agree wholeheartedly!

I can not justify breeding a mutt for any reason. I visited the links newpoodlemum listed and I think everyone would agree with me that f you took out the "Labradoodle" in this quote you would assume they were talking about a Poodle! 

"Now a number of years later I can honestly say that my initial instincts about labradoodles were absolutely right. They are the most fabulous, fun, bouncy, crazy, loving and loyal dogs I have ever come across. They also have a highly developed sense of humour and are very intelligent. They are always up to some wicked trick - you can almost see their thought patterns as they try to think of something to make you laugh! A labradoodle is not for the faint hearted, they love lots of attention, walks and fun."


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I can not justify breeding a mutt for any reason. I visited the links newpoodlemum listed and I think everyone would agree with me that f you took out the "Labradoodle" in this quote you would assume they were talking about a Poodle!


The funny thing is that f3b labradoodles or whatever looks just like standard poodles to me! I mean, you might as well just get a poodle with an undocked tail and leave its hair a little longer. Voila, instant labradoodle!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Exactly Cdnjennga
its more poodle then lab...and you're basically paying the same amount for the doodle that you would a poodle

I'm all for mutts being just as loveable as "purebred" dogs, but a dog without a good lineage isn't worth ((monetary)) the same as a purebred


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think unfortunatly (fortunatly?) poodles have a stigma about them. Lots of people dont want a "poodle". They want a manly, big, less intelligent (or whatever word you want to put in there ) dog. People look at them as this high maintence, funny haircut, snobby, unsocial, wussy dog. 
I can honestly see where people would get this misconception from. There Are poodles out there that dont have the best temperaments. I think what we LOVE about them, most people dont (and im ok with that, as that means less people own and ruin this wonderful breed). 
We love their intelligence and thinking nature. Most people dont want a "thinking" dog, and just want a dog to go along blindly (lets face it, a thinking dog keeps you on your toes). We love the full changeable hair. Most people dont want to do upkeep and dont like the "haircuts". Etc.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with you COMPLETELY
I sort of like that alot more people like these doodles then the real poodle
it makes my lil elphie just a BIT more special to me xDD
((as shallow as that may sound))

I don't want to sound like I'm bashing doodles though =\
I have one ((didn't pay $1500 for it though)) and I love how sweet and calm he is, 
but I love the standard poodle so much 
hands down...it will be one of the most constant dogs in my life
((maybe another breed thrown in...but ALWAYS a standard))


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

And no other breed can come close to matching the poodle's sense of humor! My poodle makes me laugh every day. That's what I love most about him!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

EXACTLY elphie wakes me up with a smile every morning
anytime I'm down I just play with Elphie for 5 minutes and I'm happier then anything xD


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I think unfortunatly (fortunatly?) poodles have a stigma about them. Lots of people dont want a "poodle". They want a manly, big, less intelligent (or whatever word you want to put in there ) dog. People look at them as this high maintence, funny haircut, snobby, unsocial, wussy dog.
> I can honestly see where people would get this misconception from. There Are poodles out there that dont have the best temperaments. I think what we LOVE about them, most people dont (and im ok with that, as that means less people own and ruin this wonderful breed).
> We love their intelligence and thinking nature. Most people dont want a "thinking" dog, and just want a dog to go along blindly (lets face it, a thinking dog keeps you on your toes). We love the full changeable hair. Most people dont want to do upkeep and dont like the "haircuts". Etc.


I have put a lot of thought into this before lol, and I honestly think that the poodle stigma is absolutely FORTUNATE

I think that because, for people to see past the stigma, they must be smarter than the average joe, so hopefully, for them being smarter, they'll probably be educated dog owners, who will look after them as they should be.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

I once saw a mix between a soft coated wheaten and a standard poodle. It looked like a standard poodle without a haircut. Labradoodles and goldendoodles look like soft coated wheaten terriers. I agree with most people on the subject. Get a damn poodle. Or a wheaten terrier. They can come in two coat types, Irish coat which is thinner and silky, or the american coat, which is more curly and dense. At least you know what your going to get as far as coat and temperment goes. You don't with mix.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

exactly Vacheron!
get a poodle or a wheaten
or...if you REALLY want a labradoodle adopt it from a shelter

I just can't imagine these people buying them from breeders =\


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> exactly Vacheron!
> get a poodle or a wheaten
> or...if you REALLY want a labradoodle adopt it from a shelter
> 
> I just can't imagine these people buying them from breeders =\


Ditto - and with the recent show on AP there will be plenty to chose from:dazed:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so glad I missed that episode of "Dogs 101!" I know two puggle owners and one rescued an adorable dog who was a total terror (and still is on occasion) the other bought a cute pup who grew up to be down right! Both are very much against intentionally breeding mixes now. Animal Planet's shows on purebreds are often innaccurate and feature unethical, high volume breeders. I can't stand that vet either. She's an idiot, who obviously has no problem speaking out on things she has no clue about. Anyone watch her on groomer has it? (I believe she specializes in cats anyway, so I can't understand why she's on television telling Lisa Leady of all people how to groom dogs.) Then there was "In the Dog House" which featured an abusive trainer. I'm pretty sick of AP in general. I've watched a few episodes of "Pitbulls and Parolees" and really like it, though. I think it's a very real show and nothing is sugar coated.

I would not buy from someone who breed mixes period! It's a matter of ethics for me. To say you are trying to better the breed and adhere to the standard, while producing "labradoodles" is the utmost in hypocrisy. I've yet to hear one legitimate reason for producing these mixes anyway. Anything they can do, a poodle can do better. Just b/c some people are unwilling to take a closer look at poodles and see their versatility, is no excuse for throwing Lab into the mix. Besides, many of the dogs are mostly Poodle anyway, the only difference is the haircut. We all know the real reason people breed mixes ($$$$).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

vacheron said:


> I once saw a mix between a soft coated wheaten and a standard poodle. It looked like a standard poodle without a haircut. Labradoodles and goldendoodles look like soft coated wheaten terriers. I agree with most people on the subject. Get a damn poodle. Or a wheaten terrier. They can come in two coat types, Irish coat which is thinner and silky, or the american coat, which is more curly and dense. At least you know what your going to get as far as coat and temperment goes. You don't with mix.


*Shiver* A wheaten is a groomers worst nightmare.. why would you ever mix those dogs?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually had a lady get angry at me because i would not sell her a dog she bred Labradoodles. she pointed out to me that they were trying to improve the breed and were looking for gentically tested poodles. She asked if I knew how breeds got started and that she was trying to get them recognized by the AKC. She explained that she was on the ground floor of this project OMG . At least she was honest . The amount of breeders out there that are involved in Doodles either by alowing their stud to be used or selling them a dog or just plain flat having done it in the past is ghastly .. I refuse to get involved in any way whatsoever ! 
IM IN SHOCK BY THE AMOUNT....


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think if my little sister had her way she would buy another doodle as a pup
Neko is her dog and she loves everything about him, but with my constantly harping in her ear she ((hopefully)) won't ever buy a doodle from a breeder

I'm trying to convince her poodles are far superior xD

Bigred, it is pretty shocking it crosses ALOT of breeders off my list
mainly the ones in my area
I can't find ONE breeder within a 150mi radius that breeds standards, that doesn't have at least one doodle they breed
most have labradoodles and goldendoodles, and who knows how many other concoctions in their kennels


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Too bad I get all my pets fixed... I could breed WEENERDOODLES!! Oh, never mind... Juliet and Lucy are both girls anyway... Oh and BTW I'm morally opposed to breeding mixes on purpose - so no worries... I just thought a weenerdoodle was a funny name! 

(please don't anyone get any ideas!!) :doh:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> Too bad I get all my pets fixed... I could breed WEENERDOODLES!! Oh, never mind... Juliet and Lucy are both girls anyway... Oh and BTW I'm morally opposed to breeding mixes on purpose - so no worries... I just thought a weenerdoodle was a funny name!
> 
> (please don't anyone get any ideas!!) :doh:


Have you ever seen a "chiweenie"? Holy cow!!!!

Keith, you should direct your sis to Petfinder. All I can ever find on there are Poodle mixes and many are puppies.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol !!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I think if my little sister had her way she would buy another doodle as a pup
> Neko is her dog and she loves everything about him, but with my constantly harping in her ear she ((hopefully)) won't ever buy a doodle from a breeder
> 
> I'm trying to convince her poodles are far superior xD
> ...


To me this is sickening as it is done with dogs that were perhaps sold on limited spay neuter. Or it is just basically done for money I can find nowhere that someone has said that they "Improved" The poodle by crossing it with a lab or a golden.. I happen to think that the reason that EVERYONE wants to cross with the poodle very interesting HMMMM....Could it be for the smarts that the poo affords? There have many contact me that i actually have a statement on my website. That says dont bother we are not interested....


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Have you ever seen a "chiweenie"? Holy cow!!!!


UUUUUGGGGHHHHH!  I love my Hannah-banana who is a mix of a mix of a mix of a mix - and I'm pretty sure most of her ancestors were products of accidental breedings (and she was a humane society acquisition) - I think it's ridiculous when people TRY to mix purebred dogs on purpose! And then find "catchy" names for them... I rescind my weenerdoodle suggestion... the "catchiest" name I want to hear from now on is "SPOO"!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

haha HarleyChik Petfinder is amazing, it's how we got Neko and Scooter 
I love that site I check it like every day hoping a standard poodle will come into a rescue near me so I can scoop it up xD

Other than Elphie, we haven't had a puppy puppy in our house since we were really little, so I think thats why shes trying to find a puppy
but I'm gently nudging her away from buying one from a breeder ((especially if she chooses that she wants another doodle))

Bigred: Its awful, I've googled "standard poodle breeders in ohio" and almost every site that came up had something to do with doodles ((or they weren't up to the quality I expect now))
so I'll probably have to drive a fair distance to get a puppy that meets my expectations


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Keith check these out:

http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/usamap.htm#OHIO


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

haha that does make me a little dense that it never even occured to me to check the poodle club site xDD


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Not dense, just learning  I'd look into Delta Poodles.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

they have some pretty dogs, I'll send them an email 
I've been contemplating a breeder in SC who has some gorgeous dogs

I'm actually really enjoying the puppy hunt more then I did when I got Elphie.
With her I got online, found a breeder no questions asked basically and bam, I had a puppy ((With some issues from the breeder))

but now I'm so excited about the hunt for the perfect breeder xD lol
thats so dorky


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got to agree I see no point to these doodle things and its insane the prices these people are getting for mutts. As well I have met a number of them when we are out walking our dogs and I have met VERY few doodles that were nice dogs. Most were ill behaved crazy mutts. Though I tend to blame the people for not training them better rather then the dogs. 

I'm also sick to death of the slurs that so many doodle things make about poodles. Really a doodle is 1/2 or more poodle you would think they wouldn't choose to run down half of what their dog is. Not to mention if they really knew the temperament of a good poodle they would realize how insane they sound.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

poodles are HANDS down better then doodles
notice how they're called DOODLES
after the poodle part of their parentage!

I think anyone mass producing them needs a reality check
I'd love for them to show me one of their dogs thats over the age of 5 and has a great temperament ((again we got lucky with Neko))


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> UUUUUGGGGHHHHH!  I love my Hannah-banana who is a mix of a mix of a mix of a mix - and I'm pretty sure most of her ancestors were products of accidental breedings (and she was a humane society acquisition) - I think it's ridiculous when people TRY to mix purebred dogs on purpose! And then find "catchy" names for them... I rescind my weenerdoodle suggestion... the "catchiest" name I want to hear from now on is "SPOO"!!


I think it's kinda neat to say we don't know for sure what he/she is. I think good old "Heinz 57s" are the best and you get to tell everyone you rescued/adopted a dog. My mom's dog (the family dog) is a Schnauzer mix and we have no idea what he is mixed with. He's been an awesome dog and is relatively healthy for a 14 yr old. (His eyesight isn't great and he has trouble getting going somedays.)


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hmmmmmm......* :thinking:

Affenpoo - (Affenpinscher / Poodle mix)

Airedoodle - (Airedale Terrier / Poodle mix)

Aussiedoodle - (Australian Shepherd / Poodle mix)

Bassetoodle - (Basset Hound / Poodle mix)

Bernedoodle - (Bernese Mountain Dog / Poodle mix)

Bich-poo - (Bichon Frise / Poodle mix)

Bolonoodle - (Bolognese / Poodle mix)

Bordoodle - ( (Border Collie / Poodle mix)

Bossi-Poo - (Boston Terrier / Poodle mix)

Boxerdoodle - ((Boxer / Poodle mix)

Broodle Griffon - (Brussels Griffon / Poodle)

Cadoodle - (Collie x Poodle mix)

Cairnoodle - (Cairn Terrier / Poodle mix)

Cavapoo - (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Chi-Poo - (Chihuahua / Poodle mix)

Chinese Crestepoo - (Chinese Crested / Poodle mix)

Cockapoo - (Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Daisy Dog - (Bichon / Poodle / Shih-Tzu mix)

Doodleman Pinscher - (Doberman / Standard Poodle mix)

Doxiepoo - (Dachshund / Poodle mix)

Eskapoo - (American Eskimo Dog / Poodle mix)

English Boodle - (English Bulldog / Poodle mix)

Foodle - (Poodle / Toy Fox Terrier mix)

Foxhoodle - (Fox Hound / Poodle mix)

Giant Schnoodle - (Giant Schnauzer / Standard Poodle mix) 

Goldendoodle - (Golden Retriever / Poodle mix)

Irish Doodle - (Irish Setter / Poodle mix)

Irish Troodle - (Irish Terrier / Poodle mix)

Jack-A-Poo - (Jack Russell Terrier / Poodle mix)

Labradoodle - (Labrador Retriever / Poodle mix)

Lacasapoo - (Cock-A-Poo x Lhasa Apso mix)

Lhasapoo - (Lhasa Apso / Poodle mix)

Malti-Poo - (Maltese / Poodle mix)

Miniature Aussiedoodle- (Miniature Australian Shepherd / Miniature Poodle mix)

Miniature Goldendoodle - (Golden Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle mix)

Miniature Labradoodle - (Labrador Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle mix)

Newfypoo - (Newfoundland / Poodle mix)

Papi-poo -(Papillon / Poodle mix)

Pekepoo - (Pekingese / Poodle mix)

Petite Goldendoodle - (Golden Retriever / Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Petite Labradoodle - (Labrador Retriever / Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Pinny-Poo - (Miniature Pinscher / Poodle mix)

Pomapoo -(Pomeranian / Poodle mix)

Poo-Shi - (Poodle / Shiba Inu mix)

Poo-Ton - (Coton De Tulear / Poodle mix)

Poochin - (Japanese Chin / Poodle mix)

Poogle - (Beagle / Poodle mix)

Poolky - (Poodle / Silky Terrier mix)

Pootalian - (Italian Greyhound / Poodle mix)

Poovanese - (Havanese / Poodle mix)

Pugapoo - (Pug / Poodle mix)

Pyredoodle - (Great Pyrenees / Poodle mix)

Rattle - (American Rat Terrier / Poodle mix)

Rottle - (Rottweiler / Standard Poodle mix)

Saint Berdoodle - (Saint Bernard / Poodle mix)

Schipper-Poo - (Poodle / Schipperke mix)

Schnoodle- (Schnauzer / Poodle mix)

Scoodle - (Scottish Terrier / Poodle mix)

Shar-Poo - (Shar-Pei / Poodle mix)

Sheltidoodle- (Sheltie / Poodle mix)

Sheepadoodle - (Old English Sheepdog / Standard Poodle mix)

Shepadoodle - (German Shepherd / Standard Poodle mix)

Shih-Poo - (Shih-Tzu / Poodle mix)

Skypoo - ) (Poodle / Skye Terrier mix)

Springerdoodle - (English Springer Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Standard Schnoodle - (Poodle / Standard Schnauzer mix)

Terri-Poo - (Australian Terrier / Poodle mix)

Ttoodle - (Poodle / Tibetan Terrier mix)

Weimardoodle - (Weimaraner / Poodle mix)

Westiepoo - (Westie / Poodle mix)

Whoodle - (Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier / Poodle mix)

Woodle - (Welsh Terrier / Poodle mix)

Yorkipoo - (Yorkie / Poodle mix)

*:laugh: Everyone just wants to be a POODLE these days!*


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ahaha
cause poodles are awesome!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> they have some pretty dogs, I'll send them an email
> I've been contemplating a breeder in SC who has some gorgeous dogs
> 
> I'm actually really enjoying the puppy hunt more then I did when I got Elphie.
> ...


If it's the one I was looking at in SC - she has some NICE silvers


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

it is Olie, she has BEAUTIFUL dogs ((as we can tell by yours ^_^ ))
shes really nice and willing to answer all my [slightly annoying] questions 

and I think that if I qualify for her as a good home, i'd love to have one of her pups any day! =]]


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> it is Olie, she has BEAUTIFUL dogs ((as we can tell by yours ^_^ ))
> shes really nice and willing to answer all my [slightly annoying] questions
> 
> and I think that if I qualify for her as a good home, i'd love to have one of her pups any day! =]]


She's pretty awesome just talked to her this evening - She cares about dogs ALL dogs that goes a long way with me


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I just got done sending her an email and she is crazy friendly
I really admire that in a breeder xD

she is at the TIPPY top of my list ((that doesn't really consist of many others))


----------

